# Fat Yak recipe



## Lowlyf (7/7/15)

I've done a search on here to no avail. Has anyone got a tried and tested fat yak recipe? I will give you a big thumbs up if you do and post it


----------



## twizt1d (7/7/15)

i have one in the recipe db called 'fatter yak'

edit: i dont dry hop it any more, you can if you want but taste it first


----------



## antiphile (7/7/15)

One of my very first BIAB recipes was one _MHB_ prepared for me and it got me addicted to AG. I hope I'm allowed to post it since it wasn't my formulation. For 23 litres into the FV it was:

Fat Yak Clone
Ale (MEU-Au) 5 Kg
Wheat Malt (BB-Au) 680g
Carared (GER) 390g
POR 30g @ 60 mins; Cascade 18g & Nels Sauv 9g @ 10 mins
Cascade 18g & Nels Sauv 9g Dry hop
2 X 11g Danstar Windsor


----------



## claypot (22/7/15)

Hey Mate,
I found this recipe here somewhere. It was a really nice beer and will make it again. It was close to a Fat Yak, I didn't hit the efficiencies so that may be why it wasn't perfect. 
All in all I think it is a good starting point.
It's also been said here that the current Fat Yak that is sold is not as good as the originally brewed beer.



[SIZE=medium]Recipe: 041 Fat Yak Version 3[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Brewer: Dicko[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Asst Brewer:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Style: Australian Pale Ale[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]TYPE: All Grain[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Taste: (30.0)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Recipe Specifications[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]--------------------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Boil Size: 29.46 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Bottling Volume: 25.00 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Estimated OG: 1.047 SG[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Estimated Color: 6.5 SRM[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Estimated IBU: 37.2 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Boil Time: 60 Minutes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ingredients:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Amt Name Type %/IBU [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]3.41 kg Pale Malt, (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 73.2 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]0.64 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (15.0 SRM) Grain 13.8 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]0.40 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 8.6 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]0.20 kg Crystal, Pale Bairds (50.8 SRM) Grain 4.3 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]9.50 g Horizon [10.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10.9 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]15.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6.3 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [10.80 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 10.9 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]4.35 g BREW BRITE (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]15.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 3.7 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]3.19 g YEAST NUTRIENT (Boil 10.0 mins) Other - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [10.80 %] - Steep/Whirlpoo Hop 5.5 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]25.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 0.0 IBUs - in the cube [/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Mash Schedule 66 deg 60 mins[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]The whirlpool hops were added at 80 deg c and steeped for 20 minutes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]The horizon hops could be substituted for any bittering hop. POR would be fine.[/SIZE]


----------



## dicko (22/7/15)

That recipe will get you very close to the original Fat Yak.

As claypot said...dont compare it to the current Fat Yak offering as they have changed it.


----------



## Moog (22/7/15)

i agree the current yak isn't a shaddow of its former self, it must be about 4 years ago when it changed.
I'd love to brew this one............, if it is in fact the original version?
Looks fairly light on the dry hop tho ?


----------



## claypot (22/7/15)

Hey Dicko,
It was your recipe wasn't it?
I thought it was a great beer and well worth anyones time to brew.
Thanks for posting it originally, I really enjoyed it.
Cheers.


----------



## Lowlyf (22/7/15)

dicko said:


> That recipe will get you very close to the original Fat Yak.
> 
> As claypot said...dont compare it to the current Fat Yak offering as they have changed it.


I loved fat yak back then, I was stoked when it was getting bigger and you could find it just about anywhere, and then the recipe changed and now I only drink it if the only other beers are mainstream lagers. Shame really


----------



## dicko (22/7/15)

claypot said:


> Hey Dicko,
> It was your recipe wasn't it?
> I thought it was a great beer and well worth anyones time to brew.
> Thanks for posting it originally, I really enjoyed it.
> Cheers.


Yes although I will not take all the credit for it as there was a lot of conversation on another forum with a guy called Drew from WA and between us we came up with a couple of recipes that were very close.
The one above is what I came up with and it is the one I have stuck with.

@Moog,
You could dry hop it a bit more if that is what you feel it needs....as you can see I called that recipe version 3 but it was actually formulated over many trials.
The above recipe is the one I still brew currently. :chug: :chug:


----------

